# Marine Ich



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a 120 litre fish only tank.I have a Thread-fin butterfly(about 1.5"),1Brown Hermit crab and one small unidentified crab in it. crab and one small unidentified crab in it.The thing is that the butterfly is continously suffering from ICH.Previosly I had moved the butterfly to my QT.Treated there for 21 days and then introduced it to the main tank.Meanwhile the main tank's temparature was 30 degrees Celcius with no fish.This is the fourth time.No matter what I do the Ich just keeps coming back.Temparature parameters are fine.However there are brown algaes growing.What I do???? 
Thanks for replying............


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Have you tried lowering the salinity to about 1.019and raising the temp in the main display tank to speed up the ich process. also a good piece of equipment is a UV sterilizer. This will kill the parasite when pumped though.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I agree with USMC, a UV sterilizer would be a good thing in this situation. Have you considered that it is stress that continues to cause the ick problem? How much live rock is in the main tank? Crushed coral or live sand at the bottom? What are the water params in the main tank?


----------

